# A very Royal Cottage, South Wales



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 8, 2018)

Not posted on here for a while for reasons I won't bore you with (haha!), so have a little backlog to upload when I got time. Will start with this nice little rural cottage that I visited with Jon6D. There was three mini-explores in one at this site as you'll see in the photos - the cottage, a crushed caravan (by a tree) and a shed that had piles of plates stamped with either ER or Crown underneath (all dated from the 1950s, 60s and 70s (hence why Jon named this place the Royal cottage)). I took many photos of the plates with a view of researching their value..... but that didn't happen, wish I had ...... as I could be writing this post from the Bahamas right now ha!

Unfortunately I am unable to find any history for this one. The visit was back in mid 2016, and I've recently drove down this lane and could not spot the house so am sadly assuming it no longer exists? But not 100% sure about that as I drove it in the dark. Anyway, hope you enjoy...... 


THE HOUSE































IMG_0621 by Derelict Rod, on Flickr































THE GARDEN / CARAVAN
















THE SHED


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 8, 2018)

A great little find and welcome back.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 8, 2018)

jsp77 said:


> A great little find and welcome back.



Thank you jsp77 - nice to be back! Looking forward to getting through everyones posts from the last year!!!


----------



## krela (Jan 8, 2018)

Wow that's a proper farmers cottage, look at those stairs! Welcome back.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 8, 2018)

krela said:


> Wow that's a proper farmers cottage, look at those stairs! Welcome back.



Cheers Krela - lovely to see so many of the same people still posting on here.


----------



## smiler (Jan 8, 2018)

It looks like someone packed away a complete dinner service, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 8, 2018)

smiler said:


> It looks like someone packed away a complete dinner service, Nicely Done, Thanks



Thank you smiler. Remarkably very little damage to the dinner service which is what is great about stumbling across rural places. If this was near a town it wouldn't have lasted 5 minutes!


----------



## HughieD (Jan 8, 2018)

Some serious decay there. Cracking little find Rod.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 9, 2018)

Nicely done. The two Avo Meters are looking in good condition. Once you've finished your meal just chuck the plate away - saves having to wash-up.


----------



## Ha.zel (Jan 9, 2018)

Nice find! I've never seen stairs like that before


----------



## Rubex (Jan 9, 2018)

Cute little find Vertigo Rod  love that Avo Meter! Nice to see a report from you.


----------



## Potter (Jan 9, 2018)

This is really nice. I hope it's still there. I'm really liking the Avo meters and the really old TV. Bonus points for the big jars of pickled onions that still look OK!


----------



## Roderick (Jan 10, 2018)

Brilliant picture angles, I felt like I was there on my own.


----------



## TopAbandoned (Jan 10, 2018)

Yeah it's gone mate, I explored it in 2016 too, was good back then but it was demolished around Feb/March 2017


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 10, 2018)

Ha.zel said:


> Nice find! I've never seen stairs like that before



Very common in 18C and 19C worker's and labourer's cottages - where living space was at a premium (the advent of the Building Regs and the later Home Improvement Grants meant that many of these staircases were ripped out). Stairways were always shut off from the downstairs living area in an effort to keep the smoke and smells out of the sleeping areas. This type of stairway was the reason the pictured four section wardrobe was produced. In one piece, the complete unit would not go up the stairs - but break the thing down into its four sections - draw base, three hanging sections with doors and the individual bits were easily worked up the stairs.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 10, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Very common in 18C and 19C worker's and labourer's cottages - where living space was at a premium (the advent of the Building Regs and the later Home Improvement Grants meant that many of these staircases were ripped out). Stairways were always shut off from the downstairs living area in an effort to keep the smoke and smells out of the sleeping areas. This type of stairway was the reason the pictured four section wardrobe was produced. In one piece, the complete unit would not go up the stairs - but break the thing down into its four sections - draw base, three hanging sections with doors and the individual bits were easily worked up the stairs.



Thank you for the great info. After reading that am so glad I was able to document it! Living in the valleys I am aware that this type of stairway still exist in many of the older mining village houses. They are not very practical in modern days, but historically lovely.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 10, 2018)

TopAbandoned said:


> Yeah it's gone mate, I explored it in 2016 too, was good back then but it was demolished around Feb/March 2017




Ahhh, really hoped I was wrong. Real shame. You got pics of it on here too?


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 11, 2018)

Rubex said:


> Cute little find Vertigo Rod  love that Avo Meter! Nice to see a report from you.



Thank you Rubex - nice to be back! Looking forward to seeing all your explores I've missed


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 11, 2018)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Thank you for the great info. After reading that am so glad I was able to document it! Living in the valleys I am aware that this type of stairway still exist in many of the older mining village houses. They are not very practical in modern days, but historically lovely.



Thank you! It is the architecture and layout of these workers' habitations that I am really interested in. You living where you do, will enable you to see plenty of the genuine stuff. Always enjoyed my travels in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Ferox (Jan 16, 2018)

Lovely find that mate. Lots of stuff left to have a look at


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Jan 20, 2018)

Ferox said:


> Lovely find that mate. Lots of stuff left to have a look at



Yes there was, such a shame this place has gone. Thanks for the comment Ferox


----------

